# Male attacking female has vertical stripes



## farhanmazhari (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Male built a big enough bubble nest, he is dancing in S shape in front of female which is in jar, female has bulky look with vertical stripes. Yesterday night I put female to male but after a minute of chasing male started to attack female very aggressively in result damaged her fins as well, as soon as he strike female then suddenly comes back under his nest. After 1 hour of this attacking I separated female and put her back in jar in same tank. I dont have any clue what to do next. Please help. Is this behavior is normal or I made any mistake, in picture there is female and behind her is male. please suggest.


----------



## farhanmazhari (Mar 19, 2014)

Please somebody respond, I need urgent suggestion.


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

If you are stumbling before they have even spawned, you're probably gonna have a bad time later. Do a little more studying on the topic. Bubble nests and vertical stripes are only indications that the pair is getting ready. It doesn't guarantee anything. The male may not have been finished with the nest. And if you are worried about fin damage....there is potentially a lot more to come. Males and females can be torn up in the process.

There are many guides, but bettatalk is my most visited.


----------



## farhanmazhari (Mar 19, 2014)

So should I put her back? can you confirm after saw pictures that female is ready ?


----------



## kevonnn (Feb 5, 2014)

If he is attacking her almost instantly, then no. As for your girl, you sure that's not just scaling? From what I know, vertical strips are big and bold, not skinny and tight. Those just might be scale lines (not sure what to call it) from her being stretched out.

Search "betta vertical stripes" in google images.

Also, did you flash them to each other prior to dumping her in?


----------



## farhanmazhari (Mar 19, 2014)

well this pic is just a day before, when I put her in she has very visible vertical stripes, same as showed in google apart from stripes she has a bulky belly....I put her in jar for 1 week side by side to male before introducing them together. today morning I saw him dancing in front of female and building nest as well. She is active too.


----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Make sure they have been conditioned properly first off. Second if he was chasing her right away then going to the nest, he probably isnt ready yet and is still working on the nest, or he believes that she is not ready and is chasing her away. 

I would just leave the male in the tank and float the female for the next few days till the males nest look nice and big. float the female on the other side of the tank so he can work on his nest in peace. They should be ready when the female has the vertical stripes and kinda swims with her head pointed down in a submissive manor. Also, you should notice the males swimming to see her and showing off, and then swimming to his nest, and doing this continuously as if he is trying to lead her to the next.


----------

